# General Discussion > Opinions >  What is your beauty ideal?

## Carlos

What is your ideal of feminine and masculine beauty? That someone who awakens and moves in you deep archaic and primitive feelings upstream or downstream and that evokes in you feelings that are in you from the night of time.

----------


## Carlos

My ideal would be like the girl in this scene that struck me as a child.

<a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVAUcnHmVtE" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">

----------


## Carlos

Amparo Muñoz. Scene from the movie: Mom turns 100 years old, 

<a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvcBnuJkO8k" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">

----------


## Carlos

Jennifer O´Neill. The main actress of this teleserie.

----------


## Angela

All very pretty and you're consistent. :)

Raoul Bova:





In Francesca e Annunciata:




Daniele Pecci:




Cary Grant:



Clark Gable:


Gregory Peck:


Antonio Cupo


Jean Dujardin


How could I have forgotten Mark Strong: young, old, hair or bald, whatever.

----------


## Carlos

Carmen Sevilla seems to me one of the most beautiful women I have ever seen.

----------


## Carlos

Catherine Deneuve

----------


## Carlos

Bárbara Carrera

----------


## Salento

_A pulse detection was my only Beauty requirement from a woman, many moons ago. For my friends too. LOL_

_As time passed we became much more fussy._

----------


## Lenab

> A pulse detection was my only Beauty requirement from a woman, many moons ago. For my friends too. LOL
> 
> As time passed we became much more fussy.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4ELzf0u7Q8

----------


## Salento

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4ELzf0u7Q8

----------


## Lenab

> 


Ha you want me to get out Rocco Siffredi? 

Anyway, virtually every guy in this video. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlL_Ler6zIY&t=45s

----------


## Archetype0ne

Sara Sampaio - Portuguese Model

https://www.instagram.com/p/BmykQW5lzUY/

https://www.instagram.com/p/BlLx4WGlmJP/

Not saying "Ideal" per se... Since I do think western beauty standards push women to go a bit on the underweight side, especially models. But that is my *irrelevant* personal opinion.

----------


## Salento

> Ha you want me to get out Rocco Siffredi? 
> 
> Anyway, virtually every guy in this video. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlL_Ler6zIY&t=45s


How do you know for sure that one of them it’s not me? LOL

----------


## Lenab

> How do you know for sure that one of them it’s not me? LOL


LOL i'd have to muh putang yo.

----------


## gidai

wet  :Grin:  :Innocent:

----------


## Carlos

As a boy, Juan García Postigo, I am also García, and that name comes from Málaga. I almost got it, I have missed three or four stripes of the meter to be the same.

----------


## Salento

Don’t be intimidated by the Beautiful People, especially if
Really, Really, Ridiculous Good Looking 😁

----------


## Carlos

^^
Absolutely not be intimidated. Thank God I'm not an idolater. We must observe and enjoy seeing beauty and be happy with our own image that is unique. For this reason, if any young person is seeing this, we should also say that we admire the young people who work hard, study, work and help their parents. You are just as valuable or more than all these beautiful people.

----------


## Angela

> ^^
> Absolutely not be intimidated. Thank God I'm not an idolater. We must observe and enjoy seeing beauty and be happy with our own image that is unique. For this reason, if any young person is seeing this, we should also say that we admire the young people who work hard, study, work and help their parents. You are just as valuable or more than all these beautiful people.


Amen. 

I do think some people put too much emphasis on it. Me included to be honest.

----------


## Salento

*FLOTUS* _(Melania)_

----------


## JajarBingan

I like all kinds of traits, but generally if I had to pick one type I'd choose something that I call Gracile Pontid. It's common in Romania, Moldova and Ukraine from what I've noticed.

Kind of like this:

----------


## Carlos

^^
Beautiful. What a beautiful language, what is it?

----------


## JajarBingan

> ^^
> Beautiful. What a beautiful language, what is it?


Romanian, you probably hear it quite often in Spain ;)

a bit of offtopic

----------


## Carlos

^^
The Romanians usually defend themselves quite well with Spanish, I have always spoken with them in Spanish. They do not usually speak loudly in their language, I've heard very little, not to finish to get an idea.

----------


## gidai

> ^^
> Beautiful. What a beautiful language, what is it?


It sound like Portuguese to me. :Thinking:  :Grin:

----------


## Carlos

Jesús Castro Romero

----------


## Salento

*Gal Gadot - W W*

----------


## Stuvanè

I admit I have a thing for Nicole Kidman

----------


## Archetype0ne

In my opinion, as close as a human (beast) can get to a goddess (aesthetic). Aphrodite... Helen... incarnated.

Pamela RF / German / 20 / Fitness Model / Fashion







(Sorry for the many pictures xD: Got carried away)


https://www.instagram.com/p/BtRLD68l2uQ/

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bs3o_ciltp2/

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bs_XSBIF5V4/

Edit: According to some De Medici, Michelangelo could sculpt better than the angels... and David was proof of that.
Well I doubt Michelangelo could conceive or sculpt this:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BsbTOSWFcez/

----------


## Salento

In all honesty, my Beauty-Meter is in conflict with that of Attraction, they rarely go hand in hand.

from Above: Nicole Kidman is a #8 Beauty, but I’m attracted by a #7 Gal Gadot.



(divertiti con la bionda, ma sposati la bruna) :)

----------


## Angela

I think sometimes one can find someone beautiful but not be at all attracted to that person, or vice versa, and sometimes the two coincide. In my list, Mark Strong "strongly" attracts me :), but I don't think he's strictly speaking beautiful, although he's very attractive imo, and he has a devastatingly gorgeous voice. Men like Raoul Bova and Daniele Pecci are to me beautiful, but also attract me. There are "beautiful" men who "don't" attract me, like Kim Rossi. I don't even know why. He's actually objectively more even featured, but my heart doesn't go pitter patter. Maybe he doesn't project enough masculinity to me? Too pretty? Not "dark" enough? 

As to women, I can't speak about "attraction", because I'm not "wired" that way, but the only women posted so far I consider beautiful are the ones posted by Carlos, and the "Pontic" ones. Before I get attacked, I do think blonde women can be very beautiful. By beauty, though, I mean, classic, even features. Hollywood doesn't go for beauty anymore, imo, so it's hard to think of an example. You can see prettier women in your day to day life, especially if they were professionally "done up". The only one I can come up with is Charleze Theron when she was younger, although she's obviously also "done up".



In the past there were a lot of gorgeous blondes:

Lana Turner:


Grace Kelly:



Marilyn Monroe


I've posted the brunette ones a lot in the past, but this is just one example: Hedy Lamarr


Ava Gardner: She was stunning even as a schoolgirl with absolutely nothing done to her, much like someone like Elizabeth Taylor


Of course, in real life, even if someone is really attractive, if he opens his mouth and out comes something silly, or stupid, or unkind, then POOF, it's all gone. :)

----------


## TardisBlue

As they say, beauty's only skin deep. And it fades quickly enough. If there's nothing inside, if you're just a pretty, empty shell, what is left then when physical beauty is gone? (I admit I have a soft spot for black Irish types though).

----------


## Salento

Bingo! 🕷
*I ❤ NYC*

----------


## LABERIA

Michele Pfeiffer, Charlize Theron and Monica Bellucci.

----------


## Carlos

Mónica Randall 
(Aurora Julià i Sarasa)
Aurora Julià i Sarasa


Aurora Julià i Sarasa

----------


## Anfänger

Soraya Esfandiary Bakhtiary :

[img]https://goo.gl/images/2rJa77[/img]

Sarah Shahi :

[img]https://goo.gl/images/AEcGo4[/img]

----------


## LABERIA

> Soraya Esfandiary Bakhtiary :
> 
> [img]https://goo.gl/images/2rJa77[/img]
> 
> Sarah Shahi :
> 
> [img]https://goo.gl/images/AEcGo4[/img]


Respecting your choice, in this case i will vote for Fawzia Fuad of Egypt.

----------


## Angela

^^OMG, what an absolute stunner! I guess French, Albanian, Circassian and Turkish is a very potent combination. :) 

r

Princess Soraya was a very different type, but very beautiful.

----------


## Salento

_For the Ladies:_  :Innocent: 

_his name is ..... Fabio!_



(don’t get the wrong Idea about me now ) LOL

----------


## Anfänger

I guess beauty has no shape  :Satisfied:  personally I find women with a slight asian eye shape very beautiful, like russian or turkish women.

----------


## Angela

> _For the Ladies:_ 
> 
> _his name is ..... Fabio!_
> 
> 
> 
> (don’t get the wrong Idea about me now ) LOL


Great body, if over-built for my taste, but I don't think his face is beautiful; it's very asymmetrical, even more asymmetrical than that of someone like Mark Strong, i.e. eyes are way too small for his face. Too much HG in his face too. Plus, I've seen him interviewed, and he seems stupid, so...NO. :)

Carmine Signorelli:


Yes, I definitely have a "thing" for southern Italian men. It might be imprinting, though; I was very young when I fell in love, even though we split for rather long periods before we married. 

Giulio Berruti is very handsome, but he doesn't have that "oomph" for me. Maybe he's too perfect, and so not masculine enough. I don't know.



I really like the look of this Spanish actor: Miguel Angel Silvestre


Some New World Hispanics are also sometimes very good looking:

Reynaldo Giannechini of Brazil:


Sebastian Rulli: probably gay



Justin Clynes is definitely gay, and absolutely beautiful.

----------


## Carlos

Ornella Muti

----------


## Angela

> Ornella Muti


Yes, very beautiful in an exotic way reflecting her origins.

I always thought Claudia Cardinale was gorgeous too. They shamelessly exploited the hell out of her, especially her body. Of course, she let them.





Everything about her was soft, and round, and feminine, not today's type at all.

----------


## Carlos

It seems as if there are cycles and the wheel turns. Those decades were very beautiful women on the outside but also inside, human look, it seems that their interior is just as beautiful. I see the beauty in these generations and they are tense, they are real bugs when you hear them speak, they just try to look good projecting a false and prefabricated interior. The beauty of those decades however is natural and with a sense of truth that is scarce today.

----------


## Angela

There are still some actresses in whom you can see a certain depth of soul. Their "humanity" shines our of their eyes. This is Luisa Ranieri. She's not "classically" beautiful, perhaps, but I love, love, love the way she looks. It's a very southern Italian look that I find very appealing. Her husband, Italian actor Luca Zingaretti of "Montalbano" fame, has excellent taste. :) He also projects integrity and sensitivity. 







Here Zingaretti speaks of why the character he portrays, Montalbano, is so popular, and it is that he hearkens back to an older time, when the men of the south hewed to a code of honor, of friendship, even of justice, which has been lost in the modern world. I think Zingaretti does such a good job of portraying such a man because perhaps he shares those "older" qualities as well. If only men were like that nowadays. 




He's Roman, btw. I can definitely see him as a Centurion or something. :)

----------


## Carlos

^^
Yes they see a very integral marriage. She is very sweet, she seems like a good person and it is true that she could play a Roman movie; although I have seen in it several lands according to planes and light as well as center europe, north, even Iberia all in a Roman finish. Normally people who make movies are happy because they do something they like, but at least when you talk you can believe that you are telling the truth.

----------


## Salento

Luisa Ranieri is Gorgeous in those photos.
Beato Lui  :Annoyed:

----------


## Archetype0ne

> Ornella Muti


Madonna...

----------


## Nik

> Justin Clynes is definitely gay, and absolutely beautiful.


This guy looks like the love child of Lorik Cana (Albanian footballer) and Fernando Torres (Spanish footballer).

----------


## G2ian

Perfection
Attachment 10742

----------


## Carlos

Hispanic-Visigothic blonde of Sevillian parents.

----------


## Carlos

Marisol after Pepa Flores


Gentlemen prefer blondes but marry brunettes

----------


## Salento

She’s a Keeper,  :Thinking:

----------


## matty74

Yea, that's a nice shade of blue on that Maserati

----------


## Carlos

^^
What an impressive car and blue my color for cars, I love it, maybe it's electric or hybrid.

----------


## Carlos

Beauty could not be missing among the beautiful Rita Hayworth, one of the women who must be in the unconscious not only of the population of her country but of the entire planet.

----------


## Farstar

Even though it is not my personal favorite type of beauty, if I try to be objective, there is something in some Italian women, for example Ariana Grande (even though she also has American ancestors ... whatever that means) that reaches some kind of perfection. I do not think any other "gracile Mediterraneans" reach this level of perfection. I only have seen it in some Italian women. I would like to know if there is some light in their origin. Maybe ultra-neoteny?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ekZEVeXwek

----------


## Carlos

Ángela Ponce


Bibiana Fernández


La veneno

Special mention to these andalusian girls whose beauty borders on perfection.

----------


## Angela

I agree with you, Carlos. I think some Spanish women also have that "small Med" kind of look, and can be very beautiful. In fact, I think they have more small Meds than Italians do as a proportion of the population.

I have to say, though, that obviously tastes differ, because I don't think Ariana Grande is a particularly beautiful example of that look. You can go to any mall and see girls who look like her. Plus, she never grew into a woman's body.


A really beautiful Italian example of that kind of look was Gina Lollabrigida, I think. Even middle aged she was a stunner.



I've always loved the way Pier Angeli looked too:




And then, of course, there's Monica:


Beauty for me comes in different forms, though, even with much stronger facial bone structure. Manuela Arcuri:


I absolutely adore the way Caterina Murino looks too.




Youtube chef Laura Vitale (from Napoli) has a bit of that look, I think, although much softer, and I think she's quite pretty.



Now if this isn't Italian, I don't know what is....

----------


## markod

CHG actress Lika Kavzharadze had a very good face in my opinion. Heavier and more pronounced bones than most Western women (or even men for that matter). I'm partial to less refined features in both sexes.

----------


## Angela

Another gracile Mediterranean face: Lina Cavalleri, the opera singer.

----------


## ToBeOrNotToBe

> CHG actress Lika Kavzharadze had a very good face in my opinion. Heavier and more pronounced bones than most Western women (or even men for that matter). I'm partial to less refined features in both sexes.


Actually appears to reflect the ANE contribution to the Caucasus more than anything.

----------


## Archetype0ne

Classify this:




The more women use their reproductive assets to market themselves nowadays, highlighting them as strength, the more I understand how embedded beauty is in proportions.

----------


## Angela

> Classify this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more women use their reproductive assets to market themselves nowadays, highlighting them as strength, the more I understand how embedded beauty is in proportions.


Both stunning in slightly different ways. First one Gracile Med, yes? Perhaps a Venus or a Flora. Second one is the Italian actress Lyda Borelli from Genova (Liguria). She's slightly different: stronger jaw, fairer, slightly different nose. Still very harmonious, though.

I used her as a guess the ethnicity person once. If I remember correctly people didn't get that she was Italian. 



Looking at the below picture, especially, I think she looks completely Italian.





She was stunning indeed. Love her neck...she was like a graceful swan transformed into a woman.

----------


## Salento

*Nefertiti* ƪ(‾.‾“)┐

Even if she was half as beautiful as she is shown in the bust, she would have still been a very beautiful woman.

----------


## LABERIA

*Dea of Butrint, Albania.
*
It was discovered in Butrint, Albania by an Italian archaeological expedition led by *Luigi Maria Ugolini*.
When the workers found it, they immediately showed to Ugolini. He took the sculpture in his hand, speechless, amazed by the beauty of this head inspecting for long minutes. Then he finally said one word, Dea in english Goddess.It is supposed to be the head of the Apollo with female features.

BTW, classify?

----------


## ToBeOrNotToBe

> Classify this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more women use their reproductive assets to market themselves nowadays, highlighting them as strength, the more I understand how embedded beauty is in proportions.


First one is a slightly neotenised (child-like) Gracile Mediterranid (you could interpret that as minor Alpinid admixture, but there's no need), and the second one approaches closer to the Eurafricanid (Atlanto-Mediterranid) form and is much more progressive and mature. The second one could also be a Hallstatt Nordid - the Hallstatt Nordid type metrically approaches the Atlanto-Mediterranid extremely closely (they are virtually indistinguishable).

Btw, I really don't like the term Hallstatt Nordid - that was just Coon's idea as he saw the type in Sweden/Eastern Norway as having origins in the Hallstatt culture, which is almost certainly incorrect (though he may have been right about a Central European origin - we'll have to wait for more Y DNA I1 to turn up in aDNA). A better term would be Skando Nordid or Göta Nordid, but they tend to be used more loosely than Hallstatt Nordid (which is why I used the term Hallstatt Nordid). It would all have made so much sense if Globular Amphora was I1, but unfortunately they're I2... Still, we only have a few samples, and we already know of I1 in the Central European Neolithic.

----------


## ToBeOrNotToBe

> *Dea of Butrint, Albania.
> *
> It was discovered in Butrint, Albania by an Italian archaeological expedition led by *Luigi Maria Ugolini*.
> When the workers found it, they immediately showed to Ugolini. He took the sculpture in his hand, speechless, amazed by the beauty of this head inspecting for long minutes. Then he finally said one word, Dea in english Goddess.It is supposed to be the head of the Apollo with female features.
> 
> BTW, classify?


That type doesn't exist in real life (nobody has a nose that runs so straight and smoothly into the forehead), so I can't be more precise than just saying a mature Mediterranid with broadening and shortening of the vault through Alpinid admixture. That particular form of the nose in art is East Mediterranean in origin, and has its tradition in the Greeks and even earlier with the Minoans. The closest form to that that you could probably get is amongst Georgians without pronounced nasal convexity.

If I wanted to go out on a limb and be extra precise, I'd say this is a Mtebid-Eurafricanid hybrid form. You can see examples amongst e.g. Georgian models, and the Circassians were famed for their beauty in this type. From Wikipedia:

American travel author and diplomat Bayard Taylor in 1862 claimed that, "So far as female beauty is concerned, the Circassian women have no superiors. They have preserved in their mountain home the purity of the Grecian models, and still display the perfect physical loveliness, whose type has descended to us in the Venus de' Medici."[7]

Below, a Circassian woman:



People from the Balkans and Italy may also approach this type, but nowhere near as closely.

----------


## Archetype0ne

Thanks for taking the time to share your opinion ToBe.

----------


## ToBeOrNotToBe

For me, it would be East/Hallstatt Nordid for a woman and Norid-Faelid for a man. 

Example for a woman (perfection and basically Hitler's wet dream despite being non-Germanic):



Example for a man:

(If I find a perfect example I'll post it here - I have a basically perfect example but it's a Nazi from a computer game that basically epitomises strength and masculinity, see various angles below)







And see here for animation (time-stamped): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRdilZAN0Vs&t=154

They really nailed his phenotype in this campaign, he looks exactly as you'd expect from an elite warrior. Kind of terrifying in its own way, silly again but I could imagine him having an insanely high kill count in WW2. Nobody can be more masculine than that look imo.

In terms of ideal phenotypes including things like intelligence, willpower etcetera, it would for me be more Dinarid than anything else. Like Schrodinger, who looks Northern Adriatic (including Northern Italy and Austria as well as the typical Dinaric countries) broadly:



You can tell a lot by physical appearance, and to me this image screams intelligence. In this particular photo (but not others), he could even be Jewish/Israeli. In fact, if you look at great Europeans throughout history they are highly Dinarid as opposed to Nordid or any other phenotype. I can't think of a single truly great and significant non-Dinaricised Nordid in all of modern European history, seriously.

----------


## markod

> For me, it would be East/Hallstatt Nordid for a woman and Norid-Faelid for a man. 
> Example for a woman (perfection and basically Hitler's wet dream despite being non-Germanic):
> 
> Example for a man:
> (If I find a perfect example I'll post it here - I have a basically perfect example but it's a Nazi from a computer game that basically epitomises strength and masculinity, see various angles below)
> 
> 
> 
> And see here for animation (time-stamped): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRdilZAN0Vs&t=154
> ...


Are you really Jewish  :Grin:

----------


## ToBeOrNotToBe

> Are you really Jewish


Haha I knew that reaction would happen, but yeah I am. And despite having my beauty ideal being such, I am not a Nordicist either, I think Nordids lack willpower and mental independence due to femininity. I've said a few times on here that I like Dinarids (and Norids are similar just more aesthetically pleasing). There's a reason besides economy that Sweden and Italy have reacted so differently to the migrant crisis.

You wouldn't call Arthur Miller a Nordicist because he's one of many Jews who are into blondes (well, at least with Marilyn Monroe, but it's a known tendency: https://forward.com/news/192698/jewi...iage-pew-stud/).

----------


## ToBeOrNotToBe

> Are you really Jewish


And I think my choices, pigmentation aside, are borderline objectively correct lol. You could go for a darker, more Mediterranid type for both my ideals for males and females (Angela certainly does), but in terms of facial structure one represents a highly progressive femininity and the other a highly progressive masculinity. You could prefer less elegant and more masculine women or less masculine men/masculine yet inelegant men, but you'd be wrong  :Grin:

----------


## markod

> And I think my choices, pigmentation aside, are borderline objectively correct lol. You could go for a darker, more Mediterranid type for both my ideals for males and females (Angela certainly does), but in terms of facial structure one represents a highly progressive femininity and the other a highly progressive masculinity. You could prefer less elegant and more masculine women or less masculine men/masculine yet inelegant men, but you'd be wrong


It might be subjective. I live in Westphalia and I don't think those types are considered to be particular desirable here. The women perhaps.

----------


## ToBeOrNotToBe

Seriously, I challenge someone to find any clearly different phenotype (pigmentation aside) for each case I presented that is more elegant in femininity/masculinity respectively. I could replace my two examples with, say, *young* Monica Bellucci and David Gandy, but they still represent the same form facially.

----------


## ToBeOrNotToBe

> Youtube chef Laura Vitale (from Napoli) has a bit of that look, I think, although much softer, and I think she's quite pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> Now if this isn't Italian, I don't know what is....


She passes exceedingly easily as Jewish (and even more so as from a rich Jewish family) - and Jews, like Italians, tend to be pretty buxom, which reminds me of those Minoan depictions of women with massive breasts. This woman actually looks a lot like the famous Minoan women:

----------


## Archetype0ne

> Seriously, I challenge someone to find any clearly different phenotype (pigmentation aside) for each case I presented that is more elegant in femininity/masculinity respectively. I could replace my two examples with, say, *young* Monica Bellucci and David Gandy, but they still represent the same form facially.



Beauty in the eye of the beholder. 

With your avatar, you should get it.

----------


## ToBeOrNotToBe

> It might be subjective. I live in Westphalia and I don't think those types are considered to be particular desirable here. The women perhaps.


What's more beautiful than the woman I posted then, in your opinion? She literally looks like a typical angel in all the Renaissance paintings.

----------


## ToBeOrNotToBe

> Beauty in the eye of the beholder. 
> 
> With your avatar, you should get it.


Not true though really is it, why are pretty people considered pretty if there isn't some element to their facial structure that is seen as such? Here are some extreme examples which look out of Lord of the Rings:









That isn't in the eye of the beholder, come on.

----------


## Angela

> Are you really Jewish


He does give himself away, doesn't he, our resident Stormtrooper.

By the way, TBONTB, enough. I'm losing my patience. You want to post your beauty ideals, post them. But this is not the forum for half-baked idiotic discussions about skull shape determining character. 

@Archetype,
No soft porn pictures. Get rid of them.

----------


## ToBeOrNotToBe

da Vinci had the same idea too:

----------


## ToBeOrNotToBe

> He does give himself away, doesn't he, our resident Stormtrooper.
> 
> By the way, TBONTB, enough. I'm losing my patience. You want to post your beauty ideals, post them. But this is not the forum for half-baked idiotic discussions which border on racism. 
> 
> @Archetype,
> No soft porn pictures. Get rid of them.


Lol you actually think I'm a Stormfronter when I said I can't think of one pure Nordid who has contributed to European civilisation and when only yesterday I said (again, all very silly) if I could engineer my own race it would be Taurid like Collina?

Do you want a unique screenshot of my 23andme to prove it? I'm 99.4% Ashkenazi.

----------


## ToBeOrNotToBe

> He does give himself away, doesn't he, our resident Stormtrooper.
> 
> By the way, TBONTB, enough. I'm losing my patience. You want to post your beauty ideals, post them. But this is not the forum for half-baked idiotic discussions about skull shape determining character. 
> 
> @Archetype,
> No soft porn pictures. Get rid of them.


But what about the fact that it is the truth?

https://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...-a7985131.html

https://journals.plos.org/plosone/ar...l.pone.0081237



https://twitter.com/boni_bo/status/1100318031899693056

https://www.sciencedaily.com/release...1213142153.htm

----------


## Archetype0ne

https://www.alamy.com/pietro-teneran...ge8875435.html

Is this soft porn? Hmm

Ps. Flora statue today at the Hermitage in St Petersburg is a Tuscan copy of an ancient Greek statue.

Google reverse image search algorithm might equate Flora to Venus, but it does not tell everything...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flora_(mythology)

Love me some mythology.

----------


## Angela

> But what about the fact that it is the truth?
> 
> https://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...-a7985131.html
> 
> https://journals.plos.org/plosone/ar...l.pone.0081237
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/boni_bo/status/1100318031899693056
> ...


OMG. Do you see the MIDDLE WORD???? 

PERCEIVED!

How on earth is that proof of anything. This is an academic based forum. 

The papers you do link have NOTHING to do with the topic.

That's it. I'm out.

----------


## ToBeOrNotToBe

> OMG. Do you see the MIDDLE WORD???? 
> 
> PERCEIVED!
> 
> How on earth is that proof of anything. This is an academic based forum. 
> 
> The papers you do link have NOTHING to do with the topic.
> 
> That's it. I'm out.


You're going to look mighty silly when you read the article properly. The point is, at least with men, perceived intelligence correlates with actual intelligence. Hence facial structure is reflective of characteristics. Same thing for e.g. the width of the face being related to testosterone levels, AI correctly identifying gays and lesbians with the trend being gays have more feminine faces and lesbians have more masculine faces etcetera.

From the article, first paragraph:

The human face is a complex structure with a crucial social signalling function. Though numerous and varied mammalian species exhibit well developed facial structures, the communicative and expressive roles of the face reach a unique level of ability in human beings [1]. It is well established in previous research that faces inform us about personality, sex, age, health, ethnicity, social rank, attractiveness and political affiliation, as well as, to some extent, the intelligence of the bearer [2]–[9].

----------


## ToBeOrNotToBe

...and all of the research available points towards Dinarids having the perfect shaped skull for intelligence. High, with a wide forehead, and brachycephalic.

Not sure why the Balkans are so dumb though lol

----------


## Archetype0ne

> ...and all of the research available points towards Dinarids having the perfect shaped skull for intelligence. High, with a wide forehead, and brachycephalic.
> 
> Not sure why the Balkans are so dumb though lol


Ω LUL ^ 

How much irony a person can contain before collapsing into a black hole. 
Heard you need to be really dense to be a black hole, that has to count for something right?

----------


## ToBeOrNotToBe

> Ω LUL ^ 
> 
> How much irony a person can contain before collapsing into a black hole. 
> Heard you need to be really dense to be a black hole, that has to count for something right?


Well I don't see why you should get offended if you think as people as individuals rather than a group.

----------


## Archetype0ne

> Well I don't see why you should get offended if you think as people as individuals rather than a group.


I am not offended. Neither did I try to offend you. If that is how my post was perceived.

Just wanted to point out that intelligence is related to the area of the brain, and there are other ways to increase area within the same diameter of the skull.

Just like the principle in walnuts.

Judging people on their looks can be deceiving.

----------


## Carlos

La chiquita piconera. Julio Romero de Torres.

http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/la-mitad-invisible/mitad-invisible-chiquita-
piconera/3333473/

The invisible half - The little piconera
Oct 24, 2015
In this chapter we immerse ourselves in the world of the Cordoba painter Julio Romero de Torres to scrutinize one of his most famous paintings, the portrait of La Chiquita Piconera, from 1930. It was the last work he painted before the death of this figurative painter named after him. copla and, for many, is an iconic portrait as Mona Lisa Latina.


Clara Peñalver, also of Cordovan origin, is close to the most famous painter of the city, where today Julio Romero de Torres' footprint continues to be preserved and enhanced. Especially in the old town, where is the birthplace of the Romero de Torres family. In the famous Plaza del Potro is the Julio Romero de Torres Museum, with its best works but with La chiquita piconera in a place of honor. We will discover details of who was and what happened to the model of the painting, the influence of flamenco or the stylistic imprint on a popular sculptor from Cordoba, José Manuel Belmonte.


Mounted on her motorcycle, Clara Peñalver also travels through the neighboring mountains of Cordoba to a small town, Piconcillo, where she greets her family, former piconeros. With them and with the official chronicler of Córdoba we can understand how important the piconería was for the survival of so many generations before electricity.

----------


## Angela

> La chiquita piconera. Julio Romero de Torres.
> 
> http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/la-mitad-invisible/mitad-invisible-chiquita-
> piconera/3333473/
> 
> The invisible half - The little piconera
> Oct 24, 2015
> In this chapter we immerse ourselves in the world of the Cordoba painter Julio Romero de Torres to scrutinize one of his most famous paintings, the portrait of La Chiquita Piconera, from 1930. It was the last work he painted before the death of this figurative painter named after him. copla and, for many, is an iconic portrait as Mona Lisa Latina.
> 
> ...


What a gorgeous painting, and what a gorgeous woman.

----------


## Nik

> ...and all of the research available points towards Dinarids having the perfect shaped skull for intelligence. High, with a wide forehead, and brachycephalic.
> 
> Not sure why the Balkans are so dumb though lol


Testosterone and intelligence are also connected. We Balkanites (especially Western Balkanites) are known to have high testosterone, so I don't see your point. 

Perhaps you confuse intelligence with the chances you get in life, including your passport, education, and mother tongue. 

I'd be really curious to see what happens to your ethnic group if they're put in the middle of a war area surrounded by enemies. You think you'll come up as geniuses?

----------


## ToBeOrNotToBe

> Testosterone and intelligence are also connected. We Balkanites (especially Western Balkanites) are known to have high testosterone, so I don't see your point. 
> 
> Perhaps you confuse intelligence with the chances you get in life, including your passport, education, and mother tongue. 
> 
> I'd be really curious to see what happens to your ethnic group if they're put in the middle of a war area surrounded by enemies. You think you'll come up as geniuses?


Check out the list of key people working on the Manhattan project, over half of them were Jews. The nuclear bomb was being designed for Germany, not Japan. Creating the ultimate weapon of war is pretty good by my standard. Israel doesn’t do too bad either.

And if you meant IQ in the Balkans is limited by it being an occasional war zone, that makes no sense.

----------


## Salento

@ToBeOrNotToBe @Nik _“Enrico Fermi”
_
@Carlos *Cheddary*  :Grin: 



ps I don’t have an IQ  :Innocent:

----------


## Nik

> Check out the list of key people working on the Manhattan project, over half of them were Jews. The nuclear bomb was being designed for Germany, not Japan. Creating the ultimate weapon of war is pretty good by my standard. Israel doesn’t do too bad either.
> 
> And if you meant IQ in the Balkans is limited by it being an occasional war zone, that makes no sense.


It's like saying when our ancestors were creating the Vinca culture yours were working to build the pyramids under the leash of the Egyptians. 

Make up your mind, you either like the dinarics or you despise them. 

Definitely you have no idea what IQ means and it seems impossible for you to independently come to the conclusion that twins raised in completely different environments will have an extreme gap in their IQ scores. 

Luckily for you I just mentioned it so you don't have to figure it out by yourself and will hopefully give the twins example some thought. 

Another gift for you, different people have different opinions on what to call dumb. The way we Balkan dumbs react is justified by our thinking while the way you react is simply effeminate for example. You for instance might not care that your bullies spit on your face and humiliate you in front of everyone while you put your head down and run home crying, thinking you're being so intelligent. While we dumb savages think it's way better to be expelled from school for a month for beating the bullies while maintaining our image, respect, strong character, and reputation so that in the future nobody will continue to cause us emotional damage ;) 

Speaking of ideal beauty, we Balkan men prefer to engage in sports and physical training, as well as maintaining a masculine figure by keeping our hair short instead of growing a payots/sideburns. Perceptions differ from group to group and from individual to individual. No need for you to jump into IQ conclusions.

----------


## Angela

> It's like saying when our ancestors were creating the Vinca culture yours were working to build the pyramids under the leash of the Egyptians. 
> 
> Make up your mind, you either like the dinarics or you despise them. 
> 
> Definitely you have no idea what IQ means and it seems impossible for you to independently come to the conclusion that twins raised in completely different environments will have an extreme gap in their IQ scores. 
> 
> Luckily for you I just mentioned it so you don't have to figure it out by yourself and will hopefully give the twins example some thought. 
> 
> Another gift for you, different people have different opinions on what to call dumb. The way we Balkan dumbs react is justified by our thinking while the way you react is simply effeminate for example. You for instance might not care that your bullies spit on your face and humiliate you in front of everyone while you put your head down and run home crying, thinking you're being so intelligent. While we dumb savages think it's way better to be expelled from school for a month for beating the bullies while maintaining our image, respect, strong character, and reputation so that in the future nobody will continue to cause us emotional damage ;) 
> ...


The way to deal with t-rolls is not to engage them. Eventually they cross the line, make racist remarks, insult other nationalities etc. and then they get infractions. Enough infractions and you get banned, as has now happened.

However, I can't let something that is obviously wrong go uncorrected. Hundreds and hundreds of twin studies have showed that different environments don't affect IQ at all, and the twins wind up with virtually the same IQ.

However, we're not talking about extreme environments. Children raised in overcrowded orphanages without affection or stimulation of any kind do suffer IQ drops.

----------


## Nik

> The way to deal with t-rolls is not to engage them. Eventually they cross the line, make racist remarks, insult other nationalities etc. and then they get infractions. Enough infractions and you get banned, as has now happened.
> 
> However, I can't let something that is obviously wrong go uncorrected. Hundreds and hundreds of twin studies have showed that different environments don't affect IQ at all, and the twins wind up with virtually the same IQ.
> 
> However, we're not talking about extreme environments. Children raised in overcrowded orphanages without affection or stimulation of any kind do suffer IQ drops.


Yes, obviously I wasn't talking about actual studies as a study made on twins raised in different parts of New York will not give you any results. 

Whereas a case of a twin raised in the remote North Albania where my elementary school classmates were crying for being hungry and refusing the teachers orders to come up to the blackboard because they were hungry, compared to his twin raised in an Ashkenazi family in London (for example), with a British passport, English as mother tongue, and not to mention the economical gap. 

The destiny of the first one is to maybe finish elementary school and get taken by a family member to migrate (usually illegally) to Greece or Italy first and work at a young age in a restaurant, while his London twin is thinking which university suits him better and which path will he take, that of law from his father, or that of finance from his mother. 

Now tell me what you all think of their predicted IQ which we all know doesn't even mean the other is not intelligent.

----------


## Carlos



----------


## Salento

> 


Wonderful. A proper Lady.
Absolute Nobility, Indisputably Regal!  :Good Job: 

_Lady Cheddary_

----------


## Salento

*Nicole* _(23andme commercial)

imo_ She has a very interesting and fascinating look.

All those ethnic combinations make her unusual, but not really (I can’t find the right words) LoL

She’s a different kind of beauty, and she doesn't seem boring at all.

----------


## Angela

> I agree with you, Carlos. I think some Spanish women also have that "small Med" kind of look, and can be very beautiful. In fact, I think they have more small Meds than Italians do as a proportion of the population.
> 
> I have to say, though, that obviously tastes differ, because I don't think Ariana Grande is a particularly beautiful example of that look. You can go to any mall and see girls who look like her. Plus, she never grew into a woman's body.
> 
> 
> A really beautiful Italian example of that kind of look was Gina Lollabrigida, I think. Even middle aged she was a stunner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another one occurred to me.

Lawyer and tv commentator Emily Compagno. 

She is really beautiful imo, especially given she's almost 40.



Same Southern Italian type as Miss America and then Miss Universe, Olivia Culpo:

----------


## Salento

_Statuesque_
.. and she can play soccer too.







_Alex Morgan
_
For a long time I just admired her as an athlete, and only recently I realized that she is also a beautiful woman.

Athletes like her should be celebrated for their victories, the beauty factor is just a bonus :) 

(I’m saying all this to keep the PC Police happy, ...)  :Innocent:

----------


## Salento

Dear Alex Morgan,
don't apologize to the losers for being such a great athlete.

No mercy, 

You haven't humiliated anyone by scoring 5 of the 13 goals,
and ones you've achieved this amazing results, you have the right to celebrate however you like.

They weren't ready for you, even after I warned them months ago in my music posts, I told the World to get ready for you ‘cos You're on Fire.

Keep your flames burning.

No Mercy  :Thinking:  unless you're gonna play against .... :) 

https://www.espn.com/soccer/united-s...up-on-thailand

----------


## Angela

Speaking of Calabrians...another example of beautiful Mediterranean women...Stefania Bivone.

----------


## Salento

*/╲../\*

----------


## Angela

A different type...which I adore...Tiziana Piergianni, Miss Liguria in the Miss Italia contest.

----------


## Messier 67

> A different type...which I adore...Tiziana Piergianni, Miss Liguria in the Miss Italia contest.


How about _Jeannie de Gouveia_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMNOKqG2F7g

She is one of South Africa's most famous females, and she is Portuguese.

Most women hate her for being able to pull off many feminine traits and make that successful.

----------


## Angela

> How about _Jeannie de Gouveia_
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMNOKqG2F7g
> 
> She is one of South Africa's most famous females, and she is Portuguese.
> 
> Most women hate her for being able to pull off many feminine traits and make that successful.


She would have fooled me in a guess the ethnicity. :) I would have sworn she was Greek. She looks like a Greek goddess.

----------


## bigsnake49

> She would have fooled me in a guess the ethnicity. :) I would have sworn she was Greek. She looks like a Greek goddess.


Sorry Angela, not one of ours  :Laughing: . This a nice list of the 10 hottest greek women: https://www.herinterest.com/hot-greek-women/

Some beauties from the past: http://beauty-around.com/en/tops/ite...sivyue-albanki

----------


## Salento

_Mariah Watchman (Umatilla Indian Reservation - Oregon)_

_





The Golden Man from Varna (ANI152 / VAR43)
_
That's how I think he actually looked.

He’s got my Haplogroup, so There's no way he was that miserable, besides the fact that he was “loaded $$$” :) 






>

----------


## Salento

*... Serena...*  :Embarassed: 




She's likely to have the same reaction around me.

... or maybe not :) lol

----------


## Angela

Two gorgeous actresses from Turkish films:
Fehriye Evcen


Tuba Buyukustun-long hair, short hair, no hair, make up, no make up, it doesn't matter...

----------


## Carlos

Some girls from northern Spain























Cantabria

----------


## Carlos

> Some girls from northern Spain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some girls from southern Spain

Almería


Cádiz


Ceuta


Córdoba


Granada


Huelva


Jaén


Málaga


Melilla


Murcia


Sevilla


Jaén, Córdoba, Huelva, Melilla, Murcia,

----------


## Palermo Trapani

For me Claudia Cardinale in her youth. Modern, Monica Belluci to me is the most beautiful women I have seen in the last 30 years, (other than my wife!!!). Others would include any of the recent Miss Italia's from Sicilia (sorry for being too tied to the ancestral homeland,), Anne Valle, Francesca Chilllemi and Miriam Leone. To broaden out a bit more again, Roman Michela Quattochche and Neopolitan Alessandra Mastronardi. So I think it is obvious I like the Southern European look, and partial to the Italian look from Umbria (Monica Belluci) to the South

----------


## Carlos

> 











Oh well, and my cousin by mitochondrial dna haplogroup *Ximena Navarrete*.

----------


## Duarte

My countrywoman from Belo Horizonte, Ísis Valverde. In the following video she is characterized as a mermaid swimming in AquaRio - the marine aquarium in Rio de Janeiro. She really is a beautiful mermaid:

----------


## Angela

> My countrywoman from Belo Horizonte, Ísis Valverde. In the following video she is characterized as a mermaid swimming in AquaRio - the marine aquarium in Rio de Janeiro. She really is a beautiful mermaid:


Glad to see some appreciation for hour glass shaped women. :) It must not be a common Northern European trait, because most American made clothes always have to be altered for me: if they fit in the bust and hips the waist and midriff have to be taken in a couple of inches, or in a suit I have to have a jacket one size larger than the trousers or skirts and they often don't let you buy them that way.

The clothes are either built for angular women or, more often, pear shaped women. Even a gorgeous woman like Cindy Crawford was pear shaped, to my surprise, with hips larger than her bust. The clothes also tend to be for short waisted, not long waisted women. It's why I stock up when I go to Italy. :)

Even in her mid fifties, Monica Bellucci can still rock a black dress.


Sofia Vergara's face isn't my ideal, but she has and always had a perfect figure. She said when it came to award's shows before she was famous enough that designers would make her something cut to order she could never find evening dresses that really fit. They always had to be altered.

----------


## Palermo Trapani

Angela: First Friday of Lent and this picture Monica Belluci is got me mea culpa mea culpa! As an additional note, I must say to me she looks absolutely stunning.

----------


## Carlos

The male ideal of beauty is a little neglected.

My ideal in masculine beauty is like this, mainly It would be an apparent normality without actually entering into the counterpoint where male and female beauty merge in a certain way.what these images reflect, it has to be a beauty opposite to what I consider or demand in women. 


Don't be surprised, one thing has nothing to do with the other.

The men of the Maghreb would be the best example of my ideal.

















It does not have to reach the step where the beauty that we consider universal already appears

As these two images below I already consider that they reach a level where it is not my ideal of male beauty.

----------


## Angela

> The male ideal of beauty is a little neglected.
> 
> My ideal in masculine beauty is like this, mainly It would be an apparent normality without actually entering into the counterpoint where male and female beauty merge in a certain way.what these images reflect, it has to be a beauty opposite to what I consider or demand in women. 
> 
> 
> Don't be surprised, one thing has nothing to do with the other.
> 
> The men of the Maghreb would be the best example of my ideal.
> 
> ...


Well, we are completely different again. I think the man in the last picture is stunningly gorgeous. The prior man is too exotic for me. The first ones are of homely men. There are handsome Magrebi's in my opinion, but that's not them.



You're right; we have neglected the men.

I'll add a few; they haven't changed for a couple of years.

Raoul Bova-Calabrian and Neapolitan


Hope this isn't too much for anybody; if it is I'll change it.

Older:




Luca Calvani-Tuscan

older:


Antonio Cupo-Neapolitan


Daniele Pecci-Roman


Fabrizio Zunino-Piemonte and Liguria


Carmine Signorelli- ; He's too dangerous looking to be effeminate looking. From his first name I'd say Southern but I'm not sure.


older and more "normal"; just so handsome and charming.


Cam Yaman-Albanian Turkish actor


Sun bleached and pumped up:

Some Italian actors are almost too beautiful; it starts to get a little effeminate looking.

Giulio Berruti-Piemonte


As he's gotten older he looks more masculine.


Ferran Calderon is almost too pretty too

----------


## Angela

> Well, we are completely different again. I think the man in the last picture is stunningly gorgeous. The prior man is too exotic for me. The first ones are of homely men. There are handsome Magrebi's in my opinion, but that's not them.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right; we have neglected the men.
> 
> I'll add a few; they haven't changed for a couple of years.
> 
> Raoul Bova-Calabrian and Neapolitan
> ...


How could I have forgotten the following. 

Michele Morrone; my husband's type. He is the actor from "365 Days". For all the simulated sex and his gorgeousness, it was a disappointing movie. There was zero chemistry between him and the Polish actress imo, at least on his part; or maybe he's just not that good an actor, but oh what looks. Be still my heart. :)


Luca Pantini:






Enrico Ravenna; he must be an Italian Jew because he is listed as an Israeli.

----------


## Angela

My beauty ideals from the Golden Age of Hollywood:
Ronald Coleman:


Gregory Peck


Cary Grant

Tyrone Power



Lawrence Olivier



Clark Gable


Clint Eastwood

Louis Jourdan

Not Hollywood, but...Jean DuJardin

----------


## real expert

> How could I have forgotten the following. 
> 
> Michele Morrone; my husband's type. He is the actor from "365 Days". For all the simulated sex and his gorgeousness, it was a disappointing movie. There was zero chemistry between him and the Polish actress imo, at least on his part; or maybe he's just not that good an actor, but oh what looks. Be still my heart. :)
> 
> 
> Luca Pantini:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Italian men who look like these actors or models are considered highly attractive all around the globe. 
I think, that there are basically no cultures or people who would find these men not handsome. So, beauty is not always in the eyes of the beholder. In fact, there is a universal beauty standard that is deeply rooted in humans. You should open a thread where people can vote for the most attractive Italian actor/model with these guys.

----------


## Angela

> Italian men who look like these actors or models are considered highly attractive all around the globe. 
> I think, that there are basically no cultures or people who would find these men not handsome. So, beauty is not always in the eyes of the beholder. In fact, there is a universal beauty standard that is deeply rooted in humans. You should open a thread where people can vote for the most attractive Italian actor/model with these guys.


You prefer only the darkest of the beautiful Italian men I have posted? Don't like the ones on the previous post? 

No, I don't think I'll make a contest of it. If people wish to comment on a particular one it's their choice, although as you say I don't think there's one of them who wouldn't be considered universally handsome, and that includes the French entries, and, for that matter, the beautiful men of Hollywood's Golden Age, who were Irish, English, Welsh, and German mixes of various kinds. 

As for the Italian ones, we're lucky, and unlucky, in the beauty of our men.

----------


## Angela

If I were going just by still photos I wouldn't include her: Matilda DeAngelis of Bologna.

Mostly it's her nose, which she can't help, and her eyebrows, which she can, and that she looks too stick like. However, I saw her in the series The Undoing, with Nicole Kidman and Hugh Grant. She was extraordinarily gorgeous, and since she was naked a good amount of time, that included her figure. I don't know what it was; did she gain weight, was it because they made her darker skinned in order to play a Latina, made her hair wilder, shadow her face to make her nose look different? I don't know, but she was breathtaking; it was completely understandable that she would make men, and women, mad. The other wonderful thing is that even at such a young age she was able to create a character whom you would want to hate vulnerable, and so irresistible that you are "on her side" throughout the film no matter her behavior. 





The film:

----------


## amely231

"The socially constructed notion that physical attractiveness is one of women's most important assets, and something all women should strive to achieve and maintain," says the feminine beauty ideal. From culture to culture, the feminine beauty ideal, which includes female body shape, varies.

----------


## Angela

One more:

Adrianna Benetti:

----------


## Salento

> One more:
> 
> Adrianna Benetti:


:) … similar, I think:

----------


## Angela

> :) … similar, I think:


Same face shape, jaw line etc.

----------


## Angela

In most of her photos she looks like a Hedy Lamar type to me, but more natural and softer, somehow.






Hedy Lamarr, a gorgeous woman

----------


## Angela

The addition of just a bit of Central Asian or "Turkic" to an Anatolian Neolithic/Iran farmer mix can create really beautiful people:

Turkish actor Alp Navruz

----------


## Angela

Handsome until he dies, I think, especially if the trial goes well for him and he's able to heal and put all that evil witch has done to him in the past.

Just incredibly gorgeous when young:


I knew he was haunted, but only now do I know why; poor, poor boy.





Midlife:


Close to 50:


Now, close to 60, overweight, almost destroyed, but the features are still there; he can reclaim himself.

----------


## bigsnake49

I am partial to Claire Forlani and Olivia Wilde:

----------


## Angela

Well, I'm with you as to Claire Forlani. I really like her face, her smile, how she speaks through her eyes, the sweetness and yet intelligence she can project, her soft voice. 

She always strikes me as much more "European" than most American actresses.

----------


## bigsnake49

> Well, I'm with you as to Claire Forlani. I really like her face, her smile, how she speaks through her eyes, the sweetness and yet intelligence she can project, her soft voice. 
> 
> She always strikes me as much more "European" than most American actresses.


She was raised in England by an Italian father and an English mother. Both my son and I fell in love with her in Meet Joe Black. I think you nailed her characteristics but I prefer not to analyze her  :Big smile: .

----------


## Angela

> She was raised in England by an Italian father and an English mother. Both my son and I fell in love with her in Meet Joe Black. I think you nailed her characteristics but I prefer not to analyze her .


Well, there you have it, then. :) Can't imagine why I never looked her up. I just assumed she was American.

I'm also sort of in love with her, although in a different way. I want to be best friends with her; I want my son to bring her home and tell me he want's to marry her. Heck, if I were a man I'd want to marry her myself! :)

----------


## bigsnake49

> Well, there you have it, then. :) Can't imagine why I never looked her up. I just assumed she was American.
> 
> I'm also sort of in love with her, although in a different way. I want to be best friends with her; I want my son to bring her home and tell me he want's to marry her. Heck, if I were a man I'd want to marry her myself! :)


She and her parents moved to San Fransisco in 1993 to avail her of better acting opportunities. 

She might be a a bit old for your son unless he likes older married women (she is 49 yo). She's married to Scottish actor Dougray Scott and she has an 8 yo son. Sorry Angela  :Lol: !

----------


## Angela

> She and her parents moved to San Fransisco in 1993 to avail her of better acting opportunities. 
> 
> She might be a a bit old for your son unless he likes older married women (she is 49 yo). She's married to Scottish actor Dougray Scott and she has an 8 yo son. Sorry Angela !


Oh, dear, I wish I hadn't looked her up now. She was always thin, but now she's emaciated, almost skeletal; it makes her look a decade older than her actual age. Poor woman; whatever is causing it can't be good.

As for my son, he does tend to have girlfriends older than he is, although NOT married. I think they're drawn to his sweetness and kindness in addition to his good looks. Of course, this is his mother talking. :) It's fine with me. All I want is for my children to be really loved by a good person.

----------


## bigsnake49

> Oh, dear, I wish I hadn't looked her up now. She was always thin, but now she's emaciated, almost skeletal; it makes her look a decade older than her actual age. Poor woman; whatever is causing it can't be good.
> 
> As for my son, he does tend to have girlfriends older than he is, although NOT married. I think they're drawn to his sweetness and kindness in addition to his good looks. Of course, this is his mother talking. :) It's fine with me. All I want is for my children to be really loved by a good person.


This is going to be a happy year for us. Both of my kids are getting married this year. My son at the end of May and the other in the beginning of September. Both of them have chosen well. We really like our future son daughter in law and son in law.

Not everybody ages as well as Christie Brinkley  :Lol: .

----------


## italouruguayan

My concept of beauty...Monica Bellucci...Victoria Justice..Screenshot_20220501-144138_Google.jpegScreenshot_20220501-144211_Google.jpg

Sent from my SM-G9600 using Eupedia Forum mobile app

----------


## torzio

> I am partial to Claire Forlani and Olivia Wilde:


Claire over Olivia by a long long way

but I never liked big breasted women ................the tingle was never there

..........................

Amber Heard in 2014 ( in film - 3 days to kill ) yes ...............in Aquaman , less so

----------


## bigsnake49

> Claire over Olivia by a long long way
> but I never liked big breasted women ................the tingle was never there
> ..........................
> Amber Heard in 2014 ( in film - 3 days to kill ) yes ...............in Aquaman , less so


That's probably not Olivia's best picture. I think in this pic she had augmentation in the cheekbones area.

----------


## Angela

> My concept of beauty...Monica Bellucci...Victoria Justice..Screenshot_20220501-144138_Google.jpegScreenshot_20220501-144211_Google.jpg
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9600 using Eupedia Forum mobile app


They're both very beautiful and in a similar way: Mediterranean looking, with delicate, feminine faces, and very small boned and lean yet feminine bodies as well. 

Monica Bellucci wins it for me, however, as between the two of them. There are lots of beautiful women in the film industry but I don't think there are a lot who are "more" beautiful.

I think she also has the kind of look that can appeal to women as well as men. 

I don't think she's a fabulous actress, but I think she did a good job in Malena, and despite having aged, she was still so very beautiful and so fragile and vulnerable. Such a sad movie.

----------


## Palermo Trapani

Monica Bellucci hands down today and over the last 20 years.

For 60's classic era, Claudia Cardinale was always my favorite. My Grandfather (and Grandmother, paternal) and Father introduced me to Westerns very early. As I young kid in early 70's, when I first watched Leone's Once Upon a Time in the West, I was totally infatuated with Claudia Cardinale. The only other 70's star for me that totally captured my imagination was Raquel Welch, who had despite her last name a Southern European vibe (Father, Bolivian of Spanish descent) more so than her Mothers English ancestry

----------


## PaleoRevenge

> Sara Sampaio - Portuguese Model
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BmykQW5lzUY/
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BlLx4WGlmJP/
> 
> Not saying "Ideal" per se... Since I do think western beauty standards push women to go a bit on the underweight side, especially models. But that is my *irrelevant* personal opinion.


Not my type, but I do like it when a woman has that type or similar philtrum. I wonder what my instinct is picking up in that particular trait.

----------


## Angela

Lino Guanciale...same type as my husband, which is probably why I'm so attracted to his look; broad planed face much like Clark Gable had, large eyes, strong brow bones and brows, full lips, thick, dark head of hair, strong nose. The eyes are different; my husband's are topaz colored with long, thick lashes.

He can look goofy in some of his pictures. The still image doesn't always do him justice, unlike my dratted husband, who's never taken a bad picture. :)

These two are good.






The moving image does him more justice, and also captures his charm.

----------


## Angela

Just watched the only film, I think, which Marlon Brando ever directed. I liked it a lot; don't know why it's not more well known.

He's absolutely gorgeous in it; what a face.



He has a very odd profile, however; strange head shape, very beaky nose almost like a parrot's.

----------


## Angela

Another one who got very lucky in the genetics lottery: Turkish actor Akin Akinozu, who also studied Mathematics at Berkely. Life is just not fair. :)



More recent: Just gorgeous

----------


## Duarte

He reminds me my countryman here from BH, actor Daniel de Oliveira.








However, I prefer the beauty of his wife, actress Sophie Charlotte, of course.

----------


## Angela

> He reminds me my countryman here from BH, actor Daniel de Oliveira.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I prefer the beauty of his wife, actress Sophie Charlotte, of course.


OMG, he really does! They could be brothers. Also gorgeous, needless to say. :)

----------


## Asil

My type is Monica Bellucci, white european and essentially brunette.

----------


## thejoker

Kelly Brook

27BB14CD00000578-3045536-image-a-29_1429436163020.jpg

----------


## Angela

I just love this guy (and his wife). Started following them because of their youtube station chronicling their trips by van over half of the world it seems. Only then did I see his ads and his stint on Dancing in Italy. 

The poor thing has had three strokes, and although they think it's from a tear in the lining of his spine and they think they can fix it, he, she, and their gorgeous infant daughter have really been suffering. In the last video today he broke down for a few seconds, and so did I. I think: what if it were my son? I hope all will be well. 

Anyway, he's from Torino (the family name seems to be from the Lombard speaking area of Piemonte, but I'm not sure). I think he's just gorgeous; more so now that he has cut the hair. I wish he'd trim the beard a bit. A lot of this is projection; he looks a lot like my son, who also has a mane of hair he puts up in a bun for work, and a big beard, although more reddish. 







Even has my son's long, lean, fine boned frame.


DaVinci was universally acclaimed for being beautiful in his youth; perhaps a similar type before he aged?

----------


## Angela

Finished watching the Bastards of Pizzofalcone and I found this actress to be absolutely stunning. Photos don't do her justice; much more beautiful on "film". 

Simona Tabasco, Neapolitan.



Lovely, natural smile and sweet expression in the eyes, I think.


There's another attractive Neapolitan actress in the show, although not as beautiful as this (The whole cast, in fact,apart from Alessandro Gassman, whom I found as wooden as ever, and a Roman actress is Neapolitan, which means they "sound" right, and it makes the show more realistic and enjoyable.)

Maria Vera Ratti:
 
Less fake and more attractive, imo, in the series.

----------

